# Hummm......where shall we live?



## sunshinesuzie (May 20, 2015)

Hello lovely people!

I've just joined this forum and I am beginning my research ahead of a proposed move to Spain for me and my soon to be husband. Eeeeek! We are both thirty-somethings and we are looking to live in Spain for around six months of every year. During this time we would encourage family and friends to visit us so we would like to be handy for an airport.

We are eager to embrace Spanish life to some extent and therefore don't want to live in a 'little Britain' in Spain but, of course, some degree of familiarity and common ground with others may be appreciated, especially early on.

To this end, I am looking for some initial recommendations for where to holiday over the next 12 months to help us decide on where we might buy a property in the future.

My initial thoughts are not Villamartin (despite some very attractive properties) - as I understand that this area would be composed mainly of Brits. Am I correct in thinking this? Or is it still worth a visit, even to rule it out?

What about Lo Pagan or Santiago De La Ribera? What are these areas like to live in?

We would like to soak up as much local/spanish culture as possible without feeling too isolated while we learn the language. Our other main objectives would just be to enjoy married life for a bit, entertain and make friends initially with the possibility of starting a family in a couple of years.

Any advice you have for us would be greatly appreciated! Please be as direct as you wish! All opinions and experiences welcome.

Many many thanks


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Will you be looking for work?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Have a look at where your local airport in Scotland flies to in Spain - makes sense to make it an easy journey BUT don´t forget some airlines don´t fly in the winter 

Davexf


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Which 6 months of the year will you be in Spain? Summer? Winter?

If it were me I'd choose 3 or 4 places, spending a few months in each. That way you can see for yourselves what works for you.


----------



## sunshinesuzie (May 20, 2015)

amespana said:


> Will you be looking for work?


No amespana, I won't initially be looking of work. If I get bored I may try and pick something up further down the line but I am fortunate enough at this stage that work isn't a priority.


----------



## sunshinesuzie (May 20, 2015)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Have a look at where your local airport in Scotland flies to in Spain - makes sense to make it an easy journey BUT don´t forget some airlines don´t fly in the winter
> 
> Davexf


Thanks davexf, Murcia and Alicante are both options, hence my initial thoughs on the afore mentioned areas but I haven't yet looked at winter flights.


----------



## sunshinesuzie (May 20, 2015)

Chopera said:


> Which 6 months of the year will you be in Spain? Summer? Winter?
> 
> If it were me I'd choose 3 or 4 places, spending a few months in each. That way you can see for yourselves what works for you.


Initially, it will be over the summer chopera, but this may change from year to year, depending on our travel plans. We have the next 12 months to visit various areas at different times of the year.


----------



## ghlk (May 21, 2015)

Spain is a beautiful country. I would like to have a tour but I am afraid it will cost me much. You know a student have not so much money.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a look at El Campello and its surrounding areas a few miles north of Alicante. 

Great beaches, good transport links and only about 20 minutes to Alicante airport. 

There are a few Brits living here to make settling in a bit easier but the town is still mainly Spanish.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

DunWorkin said:


> Have a look at El Campello and its surrounding areas a few miles north of Alicante.
> 
> Great beaches, good transport links and only about 20 minutes to Alicante airport.
> 
> There are a few Brits living here to make settling in a bit easier but the town is still mainly Spanish.


Yes I agree Campello is very nice its our favourite local beach , as dunworkin said it is also very good for the airport etc.

I live quite near Alicante too in a very Spanish village called Agost 

do you want a country house or urbanisation house or city apartment ? 

Cheers Tony


----------



## sunshinesuzie (May 20, 2015)

Thank you Tony and DunWorkin. I will definitely have a look and add it to the list of visits. When we eventually buy, we are looking for low maintenance and the option to close the doors and head off on our travels without too much preparation so are leaning more towards a new build on an urbanisation at this stage.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

sunshinesuzie said:


> Thank you Tony and DunWorkin. I will definitely have a look and add it to the list of visits. When we eventually buy, we are looking for low maintenance and the option to close the doors and head off on our travels without too much preparation so are leaning more towards a new build on an urbanisation at this stage.


Yes if you want low maintenance that would probably be best for you , as your communal fees should cover most stuff

Cheers Tony


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

sunshinesuzie said:


> Thank you Tony and DunWorkin. I will definitely have a look and add it to the list of visits. When we eventually buy, we are looking for low maintenance and the option to close the doors and head off on our travels without too much preparation so are leaning more towards a new build on an urbanisation at this stage.


When you have made enough posts to be able then please PM me and I can give you some details that may be of interest to you.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

We're going for a new build as well. But as we spent 4 years back an forth with courts when we tried to buy new build before. Lost a lot of money . But think still better as now retired with some health probs need easy an maintenance and easy life. So going in a second time. And with more knowledge I hope.
Be our only home forever. Just hope it goes right this time? But it is so very important to get it right. Spent 5/10 years research last time. Not so much this time 2/3 years. But I do an hour or two everyday day on line research.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Sunshinesuzie. I'm not sure what resources you're using in your search of where to live. Here's what I used to find my sweet spot in Spain:

Google maps: You can get a satellite view and take walk abouts on the camera. They also have hot spots on the maps.

City Hall, which is called ayuntamiento in Spanish. Each town has a city hall website that tells lots.

Rental websites: You can get a great idea of what a place is like by looking at the rentals available, as they speak about the area the apt/house is located in.

Google images: Just plug in the town you're looking for.

Wikipedia: Loads of info, from politics, to history, to attractions, population, and more.

I hope you find that helpful. Happy hunting for your sweet spots in Spain! And congratulations on your marriage.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Murcia is certainly a lovely area. Many people, when asked about the Malaga region, squirm as they think Costa del Sin, boozy Brits and the concrete jungle which runs from Malaga all the way to Marbella. Well, perhaps a bit of an exaggeration but have you considered east of Malaga? There are some wonderful places to visit (we live here so a bit biased) with a very eclectic mix of nationalities. We have made some lovely Spanish friends and have been welcomed into their families and lifestyles. We are learning Spanish - OH much much better than me but then she is much much younger - and it really helps. Have a look at places like Frigiliana, Nerja, Almuñecar, Salobreña and Sayalonga (which sounds as though it should be in Thailand but it really is here). And I believe Malaga Airport is well served from Scotland...


----------



## sunshinesuzie (May 20, 2015)

DunWorkin said:


> When you have made enough posts to be able then please PM me and I can give you some details that may be of interest to you.


Thanks for the kind offer DunWorkin. I'll be in touch for any more specific information, although I'm not sure when I can PM?? Not really a regular user of any forums...but I'm sure I'll get better


----------



## sunshinesuzie (May 20, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Sunshinesuzie. I'm not sure what resources you're using in your search of where to live. Here's what I used to find my sweet spot in Spain:
> 
> Google maps: You can get a satellite view and take walk abouts on the camera. They also have hot spots on the maps.
> 
> ...


Some really good tips AllHeart....thank you very much


----------



## sunshinesuzie (May 20, 2015)

thrax said:


> Murcia is certainly a lovely area. Many people, when asked about the Malaga region, squirm as they think Costa del Sin, boozy Brits and the concrete jungle which runs from Malaga all the way to Marbella. Well, perhaps a bit of an exaggeration but have you considered east of Malaga? There are some wonderful places to visit (we live here so a bit biased) with a very eclectic mix of nationalities. We have made some lovely Spanish friends and have been welcomed into their families and lifestyles. We are learning Spanish - OH much much better than me but then she is much much younger - and it really helps. Have a look at places like Frigiliana, Nerja, Almuñecar, Salobreña and Sayalonga (which sounds as though it should be in Thailand but it really is here). And I believe Malaga Airport is well served from Scotland...


Thanks Thrax for the recommendations. We will certainly consider areas near Malaga as well. In fact, that was our initial preference and it still hasn't been ruled out so really helpful to have some areas to check out on a recommendation.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

We've just bought in Frigiliana. Agree lots of Scottish flights into Malaga which is ideal. Most all year and cheap. Glasgow international, Prestwick and Edinburgh airports all have lots of Malaga flights. Well worth a wee look.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

sunshinesuzie said:


> Some really good tips AllHeart....thank you very much


You're most welcome.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

WeeScottie said:


> We've just bought in Frigiliana. Agree lots of Scottish flights into Malaga which is ideal. Most all year and cheap. Glasgow international, Prestwick and Edinburgh airports all have lots of Malaga flights. Well worth a wee look.


Congratulations ! welcome to Spain 

Tony


----------

